# Webseiten werden immer in englisch geladen



## Nafets190 (9. August 2012)

hi,

benutze Google Chrome und seit einiger Zeit werden Webseiten welche mehrere Sprachen zur Auswahl haben (z.b. bike-discount.de usw) standart mäßig immer auf englisch geladen, heisst ich muss jedes mal die Sprache manuell auf Deutsch ändern.

Kennt jemand die Lösung? War ja vorher nicht.

Stefan


----------



## Bench (9. August 2012)

und ist der Browser englisch oder deutsch?

geh auf Schraubenschlüssel - Einstellungen - unten auf "Erweiterte einstellungen anzeigen" - Sprache - sollte dann so aussehen:







im firefox hab ich diese Einstellungen so, dass englisch oben steht (mit absicht), und da werden alle Seiten englisch geladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (11. August 2012)

Habe ich schon versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Manche Seiten nach wie vor immer auf Englisch.


----------



## DerJoe (12. August 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Manche Seiten nach wie vor immer auf Englisch.



Haste mal den Cache deines Browsers nach der Umstellung auf "Deutsch"gelöscht?


----------



## Bench (12. August 2012)

geh auf http://whoer.net/ und schau mal, was der für ein Land anzeigt.

Hast du irgend ein addon installiert, das zB gema-gesperrte YouTube Video freischalten kann? Sowas läuft meistens über einen US-proxy und viele Websites benutzen GeoIPs


----------



## Nafets190 (12. August 2012)

Hi,

Cache gelöscht, Plugins deaktiviert. Leider immer noch das selbe.
Die Seite zeigt Deutschland an.
Kann das im Zusammenhang mit Facebook liegen? FB nutze ich nämlich in englisch.


----------



## 4mate (12. August 2012)

*Facebook Blocker: An Extension for Safari, Chrome, Firefox and ... 

Nützliches Browser-Plugin: Facebook Blocker*


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. August 2012)

Mir gehts gerade genauso hier im Forum:


----------



## Toolkid (14. August 2012)

Beim FF kann man die bevorzugte Sprache einer Website einstellen, unabhängig von der Sprachversion des Browsers. Vielleicht gibts das auch für Chrome.


----------



## Bench (16. August 2012)

soweit waren wir schon, siehe #2


----------



## Moses022 (16. August 2012)

Cookies und Cache oder so schon mal gelöscht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (16. August 2012)

soweit waren wir schon, siehe #6


----------



## mightyEx (16. August 2012)

Cookies löschen, aber richtig  . Am besten mal die Cookie-Liste anschauen und alle *.mtb-news*-Cookies löschen  . Klappt 100%ig wenn man's richtig macht (hatte das gleiche Problem). Dann muss man sich zwar noch mal neu anmelden (also nur erneutes Login), aber ist ja ne Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Bench (16. August 2012)

Mit shift+strg+entf kann man gleich alle cookies löschen


----------



## Toolkid (17. August 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> soweit waren wir schon, siehe #2


Wenn das auch wirklich die Spracheinstellung für websites ist und nicht nur für die Rechtschreibung oder die Programmoberfläche.


----------



## Nafets190 (18. August 2012)

Hi, wollte nur mitteilen das bei mir jetzt soweit wieder alles auf Deutsch ist. Lag wohl tatsächlich an dem nicht gelöschten Cache.


----------

